# 4 pound + 1015 onion



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, its water soaked and has a little dirt on it and still has the top...but even at that, this is easily a 4 pound 1015 onion.

Have many more well over 2 pounds in what looks like the best year ever for 1015 onions here.

There's some blooming onions in my future.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That is fantastic. I got some big uns out there I'm just scared to pick em because there full of water and will rot in a hurry if I pick them now.
Not my best year by far and I couldn't determine until I pick them and see how long they store. I'm thinking lots of them are gonna rot while in storage. Will see.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Went ahead and picked mine. Haven't weighed them but there's some pounders and some 2lb'ers.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That looks like a mighty fine crop, RB.

Pulling the rest of mine today and hoping for at least two days of sunshine. They are really wet so long term storage on my crop is a concern.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Outstanding! Make some pico when the tomatoes/peppers are ready and let me know how it taste.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That looks like a mighty fine crop, RB.
> 
> Pulling the rest of mine today and hoping for at least two days of sunshine. They are really wet so long term storage on my crop is a concern.


I saw more rain in forecast and two days of sunshine and said the hell with it and pulled them. 
They look good and I got a better yield than expected. I think in the 6 month growing of them I watered them twice.
It wasn't my best crop but they sure taste good and mighty sweet. Lark, I went back out there and planted peas, beans, and more okra. Checked on the onions and they are drying just fine. 
I'm feeling good about storage.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Outstanding! Make some pico when the tomatoes/peppers are ready and let me know how it taste.


 You got that right. Will do! And as much salsa as I can.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lark these last 2 days of heat and sun are drying out the onions . Thinking I'll be good to go. I'll put them in the barn about noon tomorrow.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

My onions stopped growing. I bet we do not have any 1 pounders at all so we will leave them until the tops fall over to see if they may get a boost here shortly.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Lark these last 2 days of heat and sun are drying out the onions . Thinking I'll be good to go. I'll put them in the barn about noon tomorrow.


What a blessing these past three days have been...beautiful sunshine.

Mine will go into the storage shed, well dried, this evening. Looks like we made another year, RB.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> What a blessing these past three days have been...beautiful sunshine.
> 
> Mine will go into the storage shed, well dried, this evening. Looks like we made another year, RB.


Just glad I got onions this year. I couldn't plant them last year.
How is your corn doing? I didn't plant much but the plants are looking good.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

First planting April 1 really struggled to germinate but I think it set enough to have some good eating.

Second planting May 1 much better stand of young plants should be a bumper crop.

Third planting intended for June 1.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*2019 Onion Harvest*

Harvested, dried, tops removed, and placed in storage. The onions had a high moisture content but hopefully after 4 days of drying in full sun they will provide delicious sweet 1015 onions until the next crop comes in.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Meadowlark said:


> That looks like a mighty fine crop, RB.
> 
> Pulling the rest of mine today and hoping for at least two days of sunshine. They are really wet so long term storage on my crop is a concern.


Wow! Really like those onions, fellas when is best time to plant them? Can they be planted in raised containers, beds. Have 10x10 raised garden now with eggplants, peas, peppers, and asparagus.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

tiberiuswade1 said:


> Wow! Really like those onions, fellas when is best time to plant them? Can they be planted in raised containers, beds. Have 10x10 raised garden now with eggplants, peas, peppers, and asparagus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comments Tiberiuswade.

The best time to plant 1015 onions is in the fall just as soon as the sets hit the local feed stores. They are all dug pretty much at the same time in the valley and shipped to stores all through Texas. Plant them as soon as they are available which is usually mid-Nov.

Yes, raised containers/beds should work fine. They take very little care and grow through winter and harvest in May.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Want to pull mine, but all the weather folks say is scattered or isolated t-storms, then one-two days partly cloudy. Think I will wait till next week and pull them if don't have to do it in the rain!


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Had two bad years for onions. Lost nearly 90% this year. Will buy from different producer next year. Perhaps that will help. The blyth was noticeable on tips when I got them. Used the spary recommended and the fertilizer. Nothing worked.

Question: What fertilizer are you guys using and how often?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

pick44 said:


> Question: What fertilizer are you guys using and how often?


I like to put out bone meal in the rows well before planting the sets...after that I use fish emulsion monthly in dormancy and every two weeks in growing season. Too much fertilizer in growing season can encourage bolting so go easy with whatever you use.

My understanding is that all the 1015 sets come from the valley so they are pretty much the same regardless of supplier. Its important to plant on raised beds/rows especially in a wet year like we just had. Too much water smothers the onions. I've never sprayed an onion in my entire life...if they get tolerable moisture and light fertilizer they will be fine.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This year I put chicken poop on top of all the rows. Didn't till it in and planted the onions as deep as my fore finger would go in the ground. I then used a mixture of 2 tablespoons of fish emulsion with a gallon of water and poured it on the onions. 
Only did this a few times , usually I just use FE every 3 or 4 weeks. Then when they start bulbing I do a side of bird poop around the onions.
A good way to fertilize plants is by watching the plants. Watch for growth and color of the plants. Are the leaves yellow etc.
JMO but I really think onions grow better in sandy loam. Honestly I think almost all veggies grow better in sand. 
Only problem is sand doesn't retain nutrients very long so you will have to amend the dirt often.


----------

